# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Create TWO maps of ONE place, but they have to be different. POLL

## Chashio

Create TWO maps of ONE place, but they have to be different. This challenge is designed to make you branch out.

So, options:

Create TWO maps of ONE place from different physical perspectives.

Create TWO maps of ONE place in different styles (they must be different on a base level... you're not allowed to just change the color scheme or border details here).

Create TWO maps of ONE place using different mediums.

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Brilliant!

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

I'd do this.

----------


## Supine

It's kinda lumped in with perspective, but I'd do one of a country using two different projections. Maybe one zoomed-out, transverse-Mercator with the country in question centered, and then another in a more bizzare projection. Or, alternatively, two different maps meant to convey different information: A regular old geographical map, and then one to show overland and sea shipping routes, with hubs, stops, and goods sources. Or a map to show magical ley lines in a fantasy kingdom. Or a map of the ancient civilization that preceded this one, with the borders and cities of the current one faintly overlaid on it.

----------


## Chashio

Those are good ideas Supine, although a lot of them I've seen combined more often... people creating worlds or lands for games or stories tend to eventually get around to mapping out all of the info they need for their plotting, to create a complete picture. It's not quite as much of a challenge for people who gravitate toward doing that anyway. But... I think most or all of those ideas could easily fit into style or medium... and depending how you look at it (ahem) perspective as well. It doesn't really matter what information you want to include in your two maps, as long as they're both of the same place and follow the general guidelines.

I had thought of including an option for different political or character perspectives... If how a place is viewed differently by various people(s) is of interest to anyone else.

Yeah... I've had this sort of challenge on my mind for a while now. haha

----------


## Tomalak

I would like to do this, in the way Chashio mentioned using two different mapmakers' perspectives.

----------


## Seraphine_Harmonium

Cool idea!  I like it.

----------


## Chashio

It's Happening!  :Very Happy:   October's Challenge: http://www.cartographersguild.com/cu...%2A%2A%2A.html

----------

